# Desert Island book?



## thistle93 (Nov 10, 2012)

You have probably heard the question "if you were stranded on a desert island and could only have 2 books what would they be"? 
Well for all Christians the Bible should be first and foremost. So that one is already taken. So what would the *one* other book be and if you feel inspired why that your choice?

For me I think it would be J.I. Packer's "Knowing God" because of how it speaks on such vital topics for the Christian with both depth and simplicity. Both theological and devotional, which I find is the best type of book. 
Great stuff!

What is your one desert island book? 

Thanks!


For His Glory-
Matthew


----------



## baron (Nov 10, 2012)

Well a Bible like you mentioned and a book like this:
How to Survive on a Deserted Island (Prepare to Survive) 

How to Survive on a Deserted Island (Prepare to Survive): Tim O'Shei: 9781429622820: Amazon.com: Books

I'm not good at the survial thing. Thinking of Tom Hanks doing dentistry with an ice skate and a rock is not for me.


----------



## thistle93 (Nov 10, 2012)

That was funny! I guess I should have been more specific. Of course I would also want a survival manual but I am thinking of one theological book.


----------



## py3ak (Nov 10, 2012)

Matthew Henry's complete commentary.


----------



## arapahoepark (Nov 10, 2012)

Yes, I agree with Ruben; a full and reformed commentary of sorts.


----------



## Romans922 (Nov 10, 2012)

Hard question: I was thinking of a Psalter and then thought I wouldn't need that because I could always just make up my own tunes by reading God's Word. 

Then I thought of the Book of Church Order and laughed. FAIL! 

Then I thought of Gospel Worship by Jeremiah Burroughs. I'll stick with that.


----------



## Miss Marple (Nov 10, 2012)

Does Pilgrim's Progress count as a theological book? That's what I would want.


----------



## baron (Nov 10, 2012)

thistle93 said:


> That was funny! I guess I should have been more specific. Of course I would also want a survival manual but I am thinking of one theological book.



Then I guess I would choose Commentary On The Heidelberg Catechism by Zacharias Ursinus. This way I will be able to keep a clear understanding of the Scriptures. Hopefuly while delirium sets in.


----------



## bookslover (Nov 10, 2012)

_The Christian Doctrine of God: One Being, Three Persons_ by Thomas F. Torrance (Edinburgh: T&T Clark, 1996).

G. K. Chesterton was once asked the "desert island book" question. His answer: _How to Build a Boat_!


----------



## Zach (Nov 10, 2012)

py3ak said:


> Matthew Henry's complete commentary.



What's the rule on multiple volumes? 

The Confessions and Pilgrim's Progress are pretty appealing. This is a hard question. Much like the favorite hymn question my answer will probably always be changing!


----------



## Romans922 (Nov 10, 2012)

I think older versions have it in 1 volume.


----------



## JimmyH (Nov 10, 2012)

SIngle volume edition (1&2) of "Studies In The Sermon On The Mount" by Reverend D. Martyn Lloyd-Jones


----------



## py3ak (Nov 10, 2012)

Zach said:


> py3ak said:
> 
> 
> > Matthew Henry's complete commentary.
> ...



I have the one-volume edition.


----------



## Zach (Nov 10, 2012)

py3ak said:


> Zach said:
> 
> 
> > py3ak said:
> ...



Wow! I didn't know that they had the MHC in volume. That must be a pretty large book.


----------



## Tim (Nov 10, 2012)

thistle93 said:


> What is your one desert island book?



Pastor Wilson, it seems you have a new thread about books every single day! On behalf of us all, I nominate you as the Puritan Board's top bibliophile!


----------



## Jesus is my friend (Nov 10, 2012)

A.W Pink's "The Sovereignty of God" Baker book (American) edition

That is IF my Bible has an excellent concordance in it,if it didn't then a strongs concordance would be my choice


----------



## joejohnston3 (Nov 11, 2012)

I would say "A Puritan Theology" as it is so all-encompassing and such a beautiful piece of art!!


----------



## MW (Nov 11, 2012)

Probably "The Ten Best Things to do on a Desert Island." Reading would likely not be one of them.


----------



## Rufus (Nov 11, 2012)

Largest book

^With the center hollowed out and filled with everything I'd ever need (including a few books). It would also contain and indestructible satellite phone, to get myself off the island once I was bored.


----------



## gordo (Nov 11, 2012)

py3ak said:


> Matthew Henry's complete commentary.



Agreed. It's insane how much is in there. I missed church today because of an illness/injury and spent some time reading his commentary on Psalm 1. Psalm 1 by itself is so packed with edification by itself, with Henry's commentary it is mind blowing. So yes, I think I would take that book if we are just talking theological books!


----------



## Curt (Nov 12, 2012)

Zach said:


> Wow! I didn't know that they had the MHC in volume. That must be a pretty large book



It _IS_ large - and in about 4 point type.


----------

